# Why does my budgies cere look like it's peeling?



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi,

So my budgies (Zaky) cere looks a bit different nowadays. It looks like it's kind of peeling off at the edge. His cere colour has been starting to change colour recently. Is this normal or should i be concerned?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Zaky is a girl!! Her cere is perfectly normal for a female budgie  

The edge looks a bit dry to me; I don’t think it’s mites or anything.


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Zaky is a girl!! Her cere is perfectly normal for a female budgie
> 
> The edge looks a bit dry to me; I don’t think it’s mites or anything.


Zaky is definately a boy, I took to the vet for a check up recently and I was told he was a boy. His cere is turning blue, I'm not sure it's very clear in the picture bu its turning bright blue.


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Zaky is a girl!! Her cere is perfectly normal for a female budgie
> 
> The edge looks a bit dry to me; I don’t think it’s mites or anything.


 But thank you very much for your concern. But should I be concerned still? I mean he is molting at the moment.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A young males cere is pink and will turn a dark blue as the bird matures, a female cere can be a very pale blue with white around the nostrils as Zaky is, I also think your bird is a female. How old is Zaky?


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Zakythebudgie said:


> Zaky is definately a boy, I took to the vet for a check up recently and I was told he was a boy.


Nope, Zaky is definitely a girl. Was this an avian vet who got this wrong?


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Cody said:


> A young males cere is pink and will turn a dark blue as the bird matures, a female cere can be a very pale blue with white around the nostrils as Zaky is, I also think your bird is a female. How old is Zaky?


He/she is around 10 months. The breeder told us she took them to an avian vet to do a health check and to check their gender. I mean, the avian vets here are really reliable. But my family came together and did some research and I think she's a girl. I'm in absolute shock right now, I mean, I've had her for 6 months and I haven't noticed! Now I have to change her name to the female version of Zaky which is Zakiya (which means smart in arabic) I'm amazed....


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Here are a few more images of her just to make sure...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Definitely a female.


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Cody said:


> Definitely a female.


Thank you so much for all your time


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks to everyone here in trying to help me solve my issue! Have a great holidays!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is gorgeous 🤍


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> She is gorgeous 🤍


Thank you so much!


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm gonna close this discussion now, thank to to everyone for their time


----------

